# Aufrüsten statt ausrasten! Dez. 2014 PC Upgrade



## xXFusselXx (30. Oktober 2014)

*Aufrüsten statt ausrasten! Dez. 2014 PC Upgrade*

Hallo liebe PC-Games Community.

Hach ja, Weihnachten. Die Zeit der Liebe... und der Weihnachtsgratifikation. *g*
Im Rahmen eben dieser Gratifikation, der Veröffentlichung der neuen Konsolen und entsprechender Spiele, sowie den damit verbundenen, steigenden Hardwareanforderungen muss ein Upgrade für meinen Rechner her. Frei nach dem Motto "Sei schlau, stell dich dumm", hab ich mir die neue PC-Games gegönnt, die mich mit der Titelstory "Aufrüsten statt ausrasten!" gelockt hat. Aufklärung war mein Ziel. Festigung meiner Zielsetzung war mein Verlangen.
Und jetzt? Jetzt stehe ich, nach dem Studium eben dieser Titelstory und dem Umwälzen der PC-Games-Referenz-PCs (zuzüglich der Alternativvorschläge zu den einzelnen Komponenten) total auf dem Schlauch. 

Balázs Török von CD Projekt rät: "Ich würde in CPUs mit vielen Kernen investieren."

PC-Games schreibt zum AMD FX 9370 im Mittelklasse-Referenz-PC: "Obwohl der Core i5-4690 nur über 4 Kerne und einem Grundtakt von 3,5 GHz rechnet, ist er in Anwendungen, aber auch Spielen schneller als der FX 9370 mit 8 Recheneinheiten."

Ich frag mich nun: "Warum meinen AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 4 Kernen und 3,2 GHz Takt teuer gegen einen Intel 4 Kerner mit 3,5 Ghz tauschen? Für 4 mal 0.3 GHz Gewinn?"

Letztendlich bin ich darüber informiert, dass Intel mehr Leistung pro GHz bringt, teurer ist, dafür aber weniger Strom frisst und somit weniger Abwärme produziert. AMD hingegen ist günstiger, soll aber trotz mehr GHz und Kernen weniger Leistung bringen? Und dann noch das dezente Problemchen mit dem Stromverbrauch und der daraus enstandenen Abwärme...

Wie gesagt: Ich stehe vollkommen auf dem Schlauch. Naja, fast. Immerhin bin ich mir recht sicher welche Graikkarte es werden soll.  Und eben so sicher bin ich mir, dass sich hier einige freundliche User rumtreiben, die mir bei meinen Problemen bezüglich Verständnis, aber vor allem bei der Planung meiner Aufrüstung helfen können.

Dazu erstmal mein Basissystem:

- AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4 x 3,2 GHz
- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3
- 2 x 4 GB DDR3 Ram GSkill
- Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti OC
- 500 W CoolerMaster SilentPro Netzteil

Laufwerke (DVD, SSD, HDD), Gehäuse, Monitore und sonstige Peripherie sind vorhanden und brauchen ja nicht getauscht werden.

Meine Erwartungen bezüglich eines Upgrades sind folgende: Ein stabieles, zukunftssicheres Gaming- und Multimediasystem, dass einige Jahre auskommt und maximal durch ein Grafikkartenupgrade nochmals gepushed werden muss. Dabei sollte es ein ordentliches Preis - Leistungs Verhältnis haben, also kein unnötiger High End Krempel. Ich bin Genießer, kein Enthusiast. Und letztendlich sollte der Umwelt zuliebe auch nicht unbedingt ein Stromfressermonstrum in eurem Frankensteinlabor geboren werden. 
Richtig pfiffig fänd ich es natürlich, wenn das Netzteil weiterhin ausreichen würde. Allerdings mach ich mir da trotz der Energieeffizienz der geplanten Geforce GTX 970 / 980 keine allzu große Hoffnung.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Vorschläge, Erläuterungen und bedanke mich im Vorraus für eure Mühen. Jedem Helfenden sei ein virtuelles Getränk seiner Wahl und tausend Liebesgrüße spendiert. Leider fällt mir sonst keine Möglichkeit ein, meinem Dank Ausdruck zu vermitteln. 

Und jetzt: LASST DAS MONSTER LEBEN!

mfG -xXFusselXx-

Ps.: Natürlich bin ich nicht faul und lasse meine Augen grade auch über andere erstellte Themen, sowie dem festgepinnten Thread kreisen. Mir geht es auch darum etwas in die Diskussion zu gehen und auch etwas Verständnis zu den Themen Zukunftssicherheit, AMD vs. Intel und anderen Dingen zu entwickeln. Dass die i5 / i7 CPUs von Intel einie eigene, im Normalfall überflüssige Grafikeinheit haben ist mir z.B. bekannt. Welche CPUs sind also für Gamer zu empfehlen? Sind 8 Threats (?) bei einem Vierkerner ähnlich viel Wert wie 8 Kerne an sich? Welcher Speicher passt am besten zur CPU und dem Motherboard? Welche Timings sollte er haben? Etc.

Pps. Vielleicht noch einige Infos zum meinem Spielverhalten: Zocke gerne Rollenspiele (TES, Witcher, Deus Ex, Fallout, Risen, etc.), Open World Spiele (GTA, Watch Dogs, Saints Row, etc.), Action Adventures (Darksiders, DMC, Castlevania, Alice, Resident Evil, the Evil within etc.), Shooter (Rage, Metro, Stalker, Bioshock, etc.) und Adventures (Monkey Island, Edna, Book of Unwritten Tales, The Walking Dead, the Wolf among us, etc.). Was ich eher selten spiele sind Strategie, Rennspiele, Simulationen und Sportspiele.
Full HD Auflösung auf einem 27" Monitor, eventuell irgendwann ein Upgrade auf 21:9 (Ultrawide Monitore), 4K ist nicht eingeplant. Denke aber das ist hauptsächlich ein Ding der Grafikkarte...
Hab ein 5.1 Soundsystem hier, das Motherboard sollte wie mein aktuelles entsprechenden Soundchip und Anschlüsse bieten.
Ich bin kein Übertakter. Hab lieber ein stabieles System und langlebige Komponenten.
Das Netzteil muss neben dem PC noch über USB für genug Leistung sorgen, wenn Mouse, Tastatur (beides mit Blingbling Beleuchtung), ein bis zwei Gamepads, Webcam und gelegentlich mal MP3 Player und / oder Handy angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

xXFusselXx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PC-Games Community.
> 
> Hach ja, Weihnachten. Die Zeit der Liebe... und der Weihnachtsgratifikation. *g*
> Im Rahmen eben dieser Gratifikation, der Veröffentlichung der neuen Konsolen und entsprechender Spiele, sowie den damit verbundenen, steigenden Hardwareanforderungen muss ein Upgrade für meinen Rechner her. Frei nach dem Motto "Sei schlau, stell dich dumm", hab ich mir die neue PC-Games gegönnt, die mich mit der Titelstory "Aufrüsten statt ausrasten!" gelockt hat. Aufklärung war mein Ziel. Festigung meiner Zielsetzung war mein Verlangen.
> ...


 Kerne und Takt sind bei weitem nicht alles, genau wie du ja auch nicht auf die Höchstgeschwindigkeit zweier Autos schließen kannst, nur weil du beim einen Auto 6 Zylinder und 200PS hast und beim anderen nur 4 Zylinder und 150PS - wenn das letzte Auto nämlich ein VW Polo ist und das erste ein schwerer Jeep, wird der Polo dem Jeep so was von wegrasen...  

Dein X4 965 ist mit 4 Kernen und 3,2GHz bestückt, aber technisch halt "veraltet" - da ist inzwischen ein moderner Dualcore für 50€ mit ähnlich viel GHz nicht langsamer, und ein Dualcore wie der core i3 für 95€ ist sogar deutlich schneller. Ähnlich beim FX-9000er vs. Core i5: die Core í5 sind einfach viel effizienter, da nutzen dem FX-9000er auch seine 8 Kerne einen Scheiss, solange Software nicht EXTREM auf 8Kerne optimiert wird, und selbst mit 5GHz wäre der Fx-9000er nicht schneller als der core i5.




> Letztendlich bin ich darüber informiert, dass Intel mehr Leistung pro GHz bringt, teurer ist,


 eigentlich nicht. Der FX-9000er kosten mindestens 180€, einen schnelleren COre i5 gibt es auch ab 160€. Es GIBT natürlich auch Intels, die teurer sind als die teuersten AMDs. Aber so oder so bietet Intel vor allem ab ca 150€ viel mehr Leistung fürs Geld.


Die Frage wäre: was willst du denn ausgeben?


Eine sehr gute Basis, bei der Du auch 8 Kerne hast, falls das in Zukunft mal eine Rolle spielt, wäre ein Xeon E3-1231v3 für 220€. Der hat nicht wirklich 8, sondern nur 4 Kerne, aber die können je 2 "Threads" bearbeiten, so dass die effektiv wie ein 8 Kerner sind. Den Xeon nimmt man, weil er billiger ist die core i7 und ihm lediglich die eigene Grafikeinheit fehlt. ODER man nimmt nur einen Core i5 für ca 170€ - der kann sehr lange mit dem Xeon mithalten, aber FALLS dann Spiele doch mal eher auf 8 KErne optimiert werden, wäre der Xeon eben besser. 

Mainboard: mehr als 80€ muss das nicht kosten, H97-Chipsatz. 

RAM: das könntest Du übernehmen, sofern es mindestens DDR3-1333 ist

Netzteil: ist es dieses? Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA-D3) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich  dann dürfte das sogar reichen, selbst mit Top-Grafikkarte

Grafikkarte: derzeit wäre eine AMD R9 290 optimal, weil die für 260-280€ zu haben ist. Die GTX 970 ist 5-7% schneller, ist aber derzeit erst ab 330€ verfügbar. Noch mehr auszugeben lohnt sich auf keinen Fall, da macht es viel mehr Sinn, sich früher eine neue Karte zu kaufen, als jetzt eine sauture, die auch nur 6 Monate länger "reicht."

Vielleicht noch eine SSD für Windows und einige Games, 240GB kosten 90-100€. Damit wird Dein PC-Alltag gefühlt deutlich schneller.



Du könntest übrigens auch erst mal nur die R9 290 kaufen - die ist schon 3x (!) schneller als Deine olle   GTX 560 Ti, und der X4 965 wird zwar bei einigen Games "bremsen", aber bei vielen auch nicht.



Aber sag erstmal Dein Budget - und wann genau du zuschlagen wolltest


----------



## xXFusselXx (30. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank Herbboy für die informative Antwort. 

Bis vor kurzem war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Leistung meines PCs. Hab immer irgendwo zwischen hohen und sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen können. Vermutlich auch deshalb, weil ich mit geringen Kantenglättungswerten (2-fach oder FXAA) gut zurecht komme und Effekte die ich optisch kaum als lohnenswert oder gar als hässlich (Bewegungsunschärfe, oft auch Tiefenunschärfe) empfinde einfach im Optionsmenü oder in einer Config ausgestellt hab.
Meine olle GTX 560 Ti OC hat mir also lange Zeit gute Dienste geleistet. Und dann sind die ersten Titel der neuen Konsolengeneration auf dem PC veröffentlicht worden...

Grafikkarte:
Vor allem mangelt es jetzt an VRam. Daher liebäugel ich auch mit einer GTX 970, eventuell wieder von Werk aus übertaktet. Ist kein Muss, ich aber hab gelesen dass die durchaus sehr nah an den GTX 980ern rankommen sollen und nicht viel mehr kosten. Eine Geforce sollte es schon sein. Ich mag PhysiX, auch wenn es nicht in vielen Spielen genutzt wird. Ich find die Energieeffizienz der 900er Serie löblich und bin letztendlich einfach auf Geforce eingeschossen, da ich seit vielen Generationen einfach immer eine Geforce Karte hatte. Da geb ich dann auch gern bissel mehr aus.

CPU:
Dein Vorschlag mit dem Xeon E3-1231v3 klingt gut. Dank der Aussage vom CD Projekt Engine Entwickler und den Referenz-PCs der PC-Games hab ich mich diesbezüglich etwas in die Irre leiten lassen... Oh mein Gott! Möglichst viele Kerne mit möglichst vielen Gigaherzen. Mehr ist besser und höher sowieso!
Ich werd mal schauen, was die Xeon Reihe noch so parat hat. Sofern es dort 4-Kerner mit 8 Threads gibt, darf die GHz Zahl auch gern etwas höher ausfallen und der Preis dann auch.

RAM:
Der vorhandene Arbeitsspeicher ist von G.Skill, hat 1333 MHz und hat laut CPU-Z mit dem Timings 9-9-9-24 ausgestattet. Aber auch hier bin ich mir nicht zu schade etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, falls sich dadurch ein Flaschenhals beheben lässt oder es einfach besseren Ram für die Kombie Intel Xeon und passendes Motherboard gibt. Da jetzt der VRam wichtiger wird, nehme ich an dass man mit 8 GB auf der sichere Seite bleibt, oder?

Netzteil:
Ja, genau das ist es. Dann würd ich an der Stelle einfach das Netzteil beibehalten.

SSD:
Eine SSD hab ich schon drin, mein Windoof rennt und ich halte meinen PC auch immer schön sauber. An der Stelle hab ich keinen Bedarf mehr.

Motherboard:
Welche Marken kannst du denn empfehlen? Aktuell hab ich ein Gigabyte, bin diesbezüglich aber allem anderen offen gegenüber.

Budget:
Also zuschlagen wollte ich im Laufe des Dezembers. Ist der einzige Monat wo ich nochmal Urlaub und somit Zeit habe, mich mit einem Upgrade rumzuschlagen. Die Weihnachtsgratifikation trudelt ein und ich beschenke mich dann halt selbst. Das Budget spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich hab noch eine neue Akustikgitarre und ein Wah-Wah für meine E-Gitarren Effektkette im Auge. Freundin, sowie Familie und Freunde mag ich auch gern beschenken. 
Es sollte einfach im Rahmen bleiben und ein sinnvolles Preis - Leistungs Niveau bieten. Ich hoffe das reicht zur Orientierung. 

Vielen Dank soweit.

mfG -Micha-

P.s.: Ach was die CPU Kühlung angeht: Hab einen Alpenföhn, so ein Riesending mit zig Kühlrippen und einem echt großem Lüfter. Der dürfte für den Intel Xeon auch praktikabel sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Bei den Xeons kommt an sich nur der 1231v3 in Frage. Der 1231 hat 3,4GHz und Turbo 3,8GHz. Die kleineren Xeons haben keine 8 Threads, und der schnellste Xeon wiederum hat nur 0,2GHz mehr, kostet aber direkt 60€ Aufpreis - da ist der i7-4790 mit gleichem Takt sogar günstiger...  daher macht an sich 1231 Sinn. Der Takt spielt da auch eh keine große Rolle - der 0,5GHz schnellere i7-4790K zB ist in Spielen weniger als 5% schneller als der Xeon E3-1231v3. Es ist halt so: 20% mehr Takt sind halt selbst bei der gleichen Prozessorfamilie nicht = 20% mehr Leistung, erst Recht nicht in Games. IN einer weile werden es vlt dann doch mal 10-15% Unterschied sein durch den Takt, aber bislang sieht es noch nicht danach aus.

Beim RAM kannst Du ruhig dabei bleiben und vlt. mal mit 16GB ersetzen, wenn die Preis was sinken. Der Vorteil von 1600 vs 1333 ist minimal. 

Board: sehr beliebt ist das ASRock H97 Pro4. Gigabyte wäre auch gut - schau einfach nach nem H97 im Modellnamen. H97M wären kleinere µATX-Boards, die passen aber auch in ATX-Gehäuse. Ansonsten gibt es noch MSI und Asus - "schlechte" Boards gibt es eigentlich eh nicht mehr. 


Und bei der GTX 970: 4GB RAM haben auch die R9 290, aber wenn Du unbedingt wg. PhysX eine Nvidia willst, kannst Du die GTX 970 natürlich nehmen. Du musst du halt schauen, was du da grad bekommst - aktuell wären die hier die günstigsten leiseren Modelle, die auch lieferbar sind

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970, 4096 MB GDDR5  bzw ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 OC, Grafikkarte 1x DVI-I, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort?
oder 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
oder Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 OC, HerculeZ X2, 4096 MB GDDR5

Du musst nur vorsichtshalber aufpassen, ob eine der Karten nicht zu lang ist. Wie viel Platz ist denn von Deiner jetzigen Karte bis zu dem Bereich, wo Metalstreben oder so im Weg wären? und welche 560 Ti hast Du genau?


----------



## xXFusselXx (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild wird klarer. 

Somit ist der Xeon 1231v3 so gut wie in Stein gemeißelt. Das ASRock H97 Pro 4 schaut auch gut aus.

Zum RAM:
Sollte ich direkt / irgendwann mit 16 GB liebäugeln, ersetzen mit 1600er oder einfach noch zwei baugleiche Riegel kaufen und erweitern? Viele Boards kommen mit Vollbestückung nicht klar, bzw. ist es dann eher sinnvoll wegen dem Dualchannel 2 x 8GB Riegel zu kaufen? Laufen die 1600er ohne viel Gewurschtel im Bios dann problemlos? Hatte Anfangs etwas Ärger mit dem ehemals verbauten Ram, den ich mir gern ersparen würde. Bin glaub deshalb auch auf 1333er gewechselt, weil ich eine Art Coldbootbug hatte und nicht mehr Saft auf die Riegel packen wollte.

Zur Grafikkarte:
Ich hab eine MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozer II/OC verbaut. Platz hab ich bis zu den Metalstreben noch ca. 5 - 6 cm. Die GTX 970 Windforce 3X wird in dem Fall sicher knapp bis unmöglich. Werd aber drauf achten eine Karte mit ähnlichen Maßen zu kaufen.

Ich danke dir an dieser Stelle schon vielmals für deine Entscheidungshilfe. Gibt es irgend etwas sinnvolles, wie ich mich erkenntlich zeigen kann? "Gefällt mir" klicken oder eventuell einen meiner vielen HumbleBundle Keys, die ich nicht brauche, weil ich die Spiele schon besitze? 

mfG -Micha-


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde direkt 2x8GB neu kaufen, wenn es soweit ist. 

Grafikkarte: die Zotac und Inno 3D haben zB nur 21-22cm Länge, also weniger als die 560 Ti. Ich nehme an, dass du ca 28cm Platz hast - diese hier wären maximal 28cm PCIe im Preisvergleich  solltest aber eine mit nicht nur einem einzigen Lüfter nehmen.


PS: brauchst mir nicht extra zu danken, ich mach das gern, damit bleib ich dann selber auf dem Laufenden


----------

